# Tetley Passed her CGC



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

Tetley took her CGC test yesterday and passed with flying colors. We were told she was "well above and beyond" the test - which felt really great. The evaluator was a bit surprised that we went in not really knowing the set up and exact requirements (although I have been trying to register her for the test for 3 months, I found out about a local a day before).









DH had Tetley while I was filling out paperwork. While I doing that one of the other dog owners nudged me and said, "Great...who brought the super dog??" I just said, "Me." Cue awkward silence. He he he! It was awesome.









To celebrate she got a peanut butter and banana cake from the local dog bakery.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats to you and the super dog! Good job, Tetley!


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Yeah, good job, Tetley!


----------



## victoria_warfel (Nov 29, 2007)

congrats! What a good girl!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Tetley the super dog!! Way to go!!!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Congrats to Tetley & Tetley's Mom & Dad!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

She DEFINITELY deserved the cake! Good job for both of you!


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Gosh - I remember when you first started posting about Tetley and here she is all grown up.

Great job for both of you!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Bonnie I was thinking the same thing! HUGE congrats to you and Tetley! Super dog extrodinaire!


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

> Quote: Tetley took her CGC test yesterday and passed with flying colors.











Like there was EVER a chance that she would not!!!










Good news - Easter is coming soon


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Alto Good news - Easter is coming soon


Good memory! I better start coming up with new hiding places now.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

CONGRATS to Tetley and you!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Psst... better update your signature...


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

congrats to you guys!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Woot woot woot for wonderful sweet Tetley earning her new CGC title! Great teamwork, you two!







Way to go!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Congratulations to you and Tetly!!!

Great treats for Tetly, 

So what's next???? 

Rally????


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: selzerSo what's next????


TDI in the Spring. And we had been working on Bh stuff (well all but the formation pattern element) -- considering that for late 2010/early 2011. 

However I'm thinking Obedience may be a better next step than Bh. The evaluator felt she was ready for at least Novice Obedience. I do need to better understand the difference between Rally and Obedience so I'll probably be posting in that section.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Outstanding!!!!!


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

Congratulations!!! I know you are super psyched!!


----------

